# 2. Weißwurst MTB-Rennen in Külsheim 2006



## Levty (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi odwbiker!
nach dem erfolgreichen rennen in ettlingen kam die frage auf, über das weiswurstrennen. wieder "Team Falschfahrer" ? wer ist dabei, fahrgemeinschaft?

gruss, bis dann, killuah1

PS: Link vergessen


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Oktober 2005)

wie? ettlingen noch nicht verdaut und schon wieder das nächste rennen planen.... also ich wollte auch hinfahren.... werde aber noch das wetter abwarten D  warmduscher!) , hab ansonsten hab ich noch n platz im auto frei!

aber der spass ist recht kurz:

>Ach so die Stracke:
Männer: 4 Runden
Frauen und Jugend U19 (m+w): 3 Runden
Jugend U17 (m+w): 2 Runden

grad  mal 22km.... lohnt sich ja kaum.... und so mancher aus dem team falschfahrer darf nur 16 oder gar 11km  fahren *grins* 

leider bin ich schon in einem anderem team gemeldet.... warum meldet ihr euch nicht beim ibc-team an???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2005)

ich fahre bei U19 min, kann besten falls 2. werden---> dominik-crank
und joa, würde dann mal den platz im auto reservieren 

nja, dann kann man ja echt bolzen bis zum umfall, und denk doch mal logisch: schlechtes wetter---> fahrspass (-) ---> weniger teilnehmer ---> mehr chance auf podestplätzchen, besonders für dich!


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ---> mehr chance auf podestplätzchen, besonders für dich!



wieso? gibts ne extra senioren- rentner- wertung?  

ansonsten... weisswürste....  :kotz:  sorry, ich bin eingefleischter vegetarier...   

ach ja, hier dann schon mal das nächste rennen:

www.sog-events.de   > snowrider!    wenn ich nicht gerade im ski- urlaub weile, werde ich wohl mitfahren.... 52km den arsch abfrieren.....


----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2005)

@hädbänger
keine sorge, deine würste kommen schon weg 



die strecke ist wirklich absolut anspruchslos, sofern es die selbe ist wie letztes jahr. aber was eben letztes jahr das fiese war, war der matsch, man kam selbst die 2% steigungen nicht wirklich hoch weil alles so zugesaut war :aufeg:

die richtigen steigungen musste man am ende fast zwangsläufig schieben.


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. November 2005)

Dieser Thread wird jetzt zwangsreanimiert. Ist ja bald soweit. Wer macht mit? Mitfahrgelegenheiten?

Oder sollen wir doch warten bis der 10 Tage Wetterbericht vorliegt ;-) Ab nächster Woche soll´s ja schneien!


----------



## Widu (13. November 2005)

Für 2006 kann ich leider noch keine Angaben machen. Dieses Jahr werd ich aber  mit fahren. 

Külsheim liegt im badischen Frankenland!


----------



## alpha_opfer2002 (14. November 2005)

Hi Leute

Da die Strecke ja anscheinend Anspruchslos ist, könnte das was für mich sein. Würd mich freuen bei euch im Team dabei zu sein. Bei Interesse meldet euch bitte bei mir.

CU


----------



## Micro767 (14. November 2005)

alpha_opfer2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> Da die Strecke ja anscheinend Anspruchslos ist, könnte das was für mich sein. Würd mich freuen bei euch im Team dabei zu sein. Bei Interesse meldet euch bitte bei mir.
> 
> CU



Einfach als "Team Falschfahrer" anmelden und hier vieleicht die Mitfahrgelegenheit vereinbaren usw.

Bei uns darf jeder mitmachen der möchte !


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. November 2005)

alpha_opfer2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> Da die Strecke ja anscheinend Anspruchslos ist, könnte das was für mich sein. Würd mich freuen bei euch im Team dabei zu sein. Bei Interesse meldet euch bitte bei mir.
> 
> CU



Anspruchslos ist immer relativ. Wenn ich mir die Bilder vom letzten Jahr angucke kann es zumindest verdammt matschig werden.   

Bei Interesse einfach hier posten!


----------



## alpha_opfer2002 (14. November 2005)

So schnell kanns gehn.

Das Rennen hat sich vor 5 Stunden erledigt.   Fuß verstaucht beim Crosslauf. Man ich besorg mir lieber mal ein Bobbycar vielleicht kann ich ja mit dem besser umgehn. Naja ich wünsch euch ein schönes Rennen und ne geile Siegerehrung.  

Gruß Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (15. November 2005)

alpha_opfer2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Fuß verstaucht beim Crosslauf.



verstauchter fuss ist kein hindernis beim biken, brauchst du sowieso nicht! kräftig bandagieren und rauf aufs bike!    gute besserung!

ok, ich könnte ja jetzt sagen, dass ich mir die geschichte noch überlege, aber so wie ich mich kenne werde ich auf jeden fall mitfahren. werde mit auto anreisen und hab noch 1 platz frei.

meine renntaktik: ich werde direkt hinter killuah1 fahren mit pumpe und ersatzschläuche. und wenn er dann seinen obligatorischen platten hat, ihm gleich helfen , sein bike wieder fit zu machen! ist doch n service! oder vielleicht fahre ich doch mein tempo? *grins*


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> meine renntaktik: ich werde direkt hinter killuah1 fahren mit pumpe und ersatzschläuche. und wenn er dann seinen obligatorischen platten hat, ihm gleich helfen , sein bike wieder fit zu machen! ist doch n service! oder vielleicht fahre ich doch mein tempo? *grins*



Beschwör´s nicht hervor.   

Die letzte Pannenserie von killuah1 (3 Platten á 8 Löcher) hat uns um unser Etappenziel (3000 hm) gebracht! Irgendwann waren alle Schläuche (2 Ersatz) und alle Flicken (4 Stk.) verbaut gewesen!!!   

killuah1 war auch ein bißchen angesäuert deswegen. Wollen wir ihm mal Vollgummireifen schenken. Was auch helfen soll. Anstatt Luft -> Bauschaum


----------



## Levty (15. November 2005)

jaja, mach mich nur fertig, ich werde nächstes mal einfach ein ersatzrad aufm rückn mitführen, sind ja 3 oder 4 runden, und wenn ich mal platten ahb, schnell wexeln, am ziel/start nem kumpel zum flicken geben, runde ohne ersatz fahren und dan wieder mitnehmen.... ne awas, hba jetz mich erkundigt und werde vorerst von 2,6-2,8 bar auf 3.0-3,2 umsteigen... und wenn ich mal wieder geld habe auf 2.4 reifen...

also ich ahb mirn plätzechen für die hinfahrt beim jens gesichert   danke

bei der nächsten tour wird das neue material getestet, kurbeln, kassette, kette, handschuhe und der erhöhte luftdruck 

also, bis zur nächsten ausfahrt, gruss, der plattenmacher 

ps: meine lampe funzt (besser als jede mirage, hänbänger )


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. November 2005)

Mhh, sehe ich das richtig, daß nur Lev und ich Heidelberg vertreten werden?


----------



## Levty (26. November 2005)

schau mal beim marathon, event forum vorbei, da boomt der weisswurst thread!


----------



## Widu (7. Dezember 2005)

http://mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2323601&postcount=74


Ergebnisse sind online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

